# Workstation Ideas for miter stand?



## rolfeman02 (May 30, 2010)

I have the dewalt work stand setup for my miter saw and saw a trim guy one time with two workstations set up on it. I never got to ask him why he did things the way he did on his and had to build mine from a picture i took. I'm looking for ideas to improve the design, things like a hook built in to hang coping saw, power strip on the back, etc. The first picture is his stand, the second is mine.


I can't seem to upload the pictures, so imgur link:


http://i.imgur.com/9V2DL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/u5AbA.jpg


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Or you can try this
.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so tired of the errors when attempting to attach photos in the mobile app. I have great internet service and a nice smart phone with the most up to date version of the app. I mean get it right techys..


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Are we including a router in that set up.........:blink:



If its for mobility.....I can't suggest anything....


If its for your shop.:blink: thats a different ball game........:whistling



B,


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I disagree. That rock is not mobile at all..


----------



## 5starbuilders (Jan 22, 2011)

Love my ridgid SUV. I had to modify my brackets for my Bosch to fit. Great saw, crappy dust collection. It's great being able to roll the setup like a dolly to the work station and immediately start production. I like those big non mobile saw set ups , but I am not one to camp out at a job site. Those systems are great if you are on a project that last for weeks, most of my trim jobs are less than a week.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

rolfeman02 said:


> I have the dewalt work stand setup for my miter saw and saw a trim guy one time with two workstations set up on it. I never got to ask him why he did things the way he did on his and had to build mine from a picture i took. I'm looking for ideas to improve the design, things like a hook built in to hang coping saw, power strip on the back, etc. The first picture is his stand, the second is mine.
> 
> 
> I can't seem to upload the pictures, so imgur link:
> ...



Love your implementation of the idea. I don't that it would be worth it to me to lug the shelves to every job but very cool.

I have one of the saw clamps that I use a lot. Had two but got rid of the other one because I never really used the righty. It's nice being able to clamp at the saw and then use the space between the arm extension and the saw to do jigsaw work. That's the only down side I see to having the shelf on the left. You're more likely to put your tools down on the right anyway. Might be worth the insurance to keep the help from dropping the jig saw, drill etc... off the narrow frame of the stand.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I used 40' I-joists once to build a rail system for dual SCMS.

We had a mobile set that went to the jobsite and a fixed set that stayed in the shop. It made bulk precision cutting "caveman" easy.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i have a bosch saw on the rigid stand also.. you shouldnt have to modify the brackets.. just have to loosely put both bolts through and then tighten then while its on the stand so


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I think you could really improve on the shape. Ithink the gap between the scms should be small.

There should be a nice fence with a fixed ruler and stop system

Drawers could be made for organization 

Built in pencil sharpener


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice idea.

I recommend building these stands out of 1/2" MDO for the combination of light weight and the smooth work surface you can write on.

You can also add T-tracks. In half-inch ply stock, the dadoes for the tracks can be over the supports so that the thin part below the dado is reinforced (this also allows the T-track screws to attach the top to the supports while you are at it). 

The reasons for adding the tracks are many... fence extensions, adjustable crown nesting curbs, hold downs, etc.

I'm planning a build of one of these now myself. I will be using a Kreg fence and stops.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11386&site=ROCKLER


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I have something similar... give me a few min to post photos... I am going to add the lower shelf at some point. 1/2" MDO would be best...I used MDF b/c I had it laying around. Mine only uses two clamps. One fore each wing...the other side has 1/2" alum rods that insert into the factory holes used for factory extensions.

Like mentioned above, because they are detachable and the saw mounts separate, you don't have to take them to every job. 

After building and using a stand with folding 3 foot wings that now sits in the shop, I HATED using a saw with out full wings to the left and right. Its just far, far better then any type of sliding support. You don't drop stuff, small parts are easier to measure, infact I am going to inlay a flat tape in mine, not to measure off the blade, but simpley to make is easier when I need to mark cuts that are less then 1 and a half feet. No need to pull the tape out, lock it, set it down, put the part next to it, un-curl the tape and mark...just set it, line it up with zero and mark.

Also thinking about adding in T-Track to make adjustable stops for length and crown....power strip like you said, also can use the t-tracks to clamp stuff down when coping (i use a grinder), who knows what else...maybe one day this week, I have a few days off.

Here is a photo...sorta..


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

This is the one from the shop...



















I got the idea from here...

http://www.plansnow.com/toolstandplans.html


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I used to have a thing for yellow and black.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Those are pretty sweet set ups there WallMax! 

Arent you the guy who was overseas with the pile a machine guns and nail guns? I loved that thread and pictures! 

I take it you guys build tract homes?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Those are pretty sweet set ups there WallMax!
> 
> Arent you the guy who was overseas with the pile a machine guns and nail guns? I loved that thread and pictures!
> 
> I take it you guys build tract homes?


Yeah, I had fun helping the soldiers build a new MWR. Our fighting men are the best of America. They all were eternally optimistic (with a good dose of sarcasm). 

I'm no longer in construction. 

Back in "the day"I did SFH, apartments, tracts, whatever needed framing. 

I miss the framing. I don't miss the rain and mud.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> Yeah, I had fun helping the soldiers build a new MWR. Our fighting men are the best of America. They all were eternally optimistic (with a good dose of sarcasm).
> 
> I'm no longer in construction.
> 
> ...


What are you up to now? 

Your knowledge, stories and skills have always been so amazing to have here


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Mud Master said:


> What are you up to now?
> 
> Your knowledge, stories and skills have always been so amazing to have here


I was just up in Aberdeen a couple months back. I flew into your neck o' the woods. The airport had all kinds of massive snow removal vehicles parked and ready to go.....in SEP:blink:

I work in military contracting now. 

As far as framing goes....I miss the construction/creation side......not the sour customer/15 changes for free side.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Wallmaxx, Our setups are almost exact, with the exception of the rollers. That is a great idea and my table doesn't have dual setup.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

wallmaxx said:


> I was just up in Aberdeen a couple months back. I flew into your neck o' the woods. The airport had all kinds of massive snow removal vehicles parked and ready to go.....in SEP:blink:
> 
> I work in military contracting now.
> 
> As far as framing goes....I miss the construction/creation side......not the sour customer/15 changes for free side.


That's awesome. And yeah BWI keeps their act together. 

I'm assuming you were working at APG?? There is always alot of good work there. I've built a few barracks on that gound, remodeled a few of the offices as well. Security is a pain in some places, but other than that I loved it. 

I'm glad your skills are still being used, and for good cause! 

If your ever back around here I'd be happy to buy you a beer :thumbsup:

Keep up the good work Maxx!


----------

